# [Apr 19, 2013] Memphis Punk Rock Fest (Memphis, TN)



## dprogram (Dec 31, 2012)

Copied from the Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/events/434696313262789/


*Memphis Punk Rock Fest*

March 8, 2013 at 5:00pm until March 10, 2013 at 1:00am


Get ready for March 2013... Here comes MEMPHIS PUNK ROCK FEST!!!

COMBINING KICK ASS PUNK ROCK FROM MEMPHIS AND AROUND THE NATION FOR A TWO DAY FEST taking place at the Memphis Rehearsal Complex, 296 Monroe Avenue.

Memphis Punk Promotions is teaming up with Brister Street Productions to bring a new showcase of punk music to the 901.

SEND OUT 500+ INVITES AND POST ON THE EVENT WALL FOR FREE ENTRY!!
Bring canned goods to donate for the Mid-South Food Bank for decreased ticket prices.

-----THE LINEUP-----

MEMPHIS BANDS:

Pezz
https://www.facebook.com/pezz.memphis

The Vignettes
https://www.facebook.com/thevignettesmemphis

Switchblade Kid
https://www.facebook.com/TheSwitchbladeKid

Sin City Scoundrels
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sin-City-Scoundrels/116190078392409

Modern Convenience
https://www.facebook.com/ModernConvenience

Capgun
https://www.facebook.com/capgunisrad

The Gloryholes
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Gloryholes/101144283302639

Deal Me In
https://www.facebook.com/dealmeintn

Special Victims Unit
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Special-Victims-Unit-SVU

Memphis' most loved and hated, Philthy Phil


TOURING BANDS:

Nervous Jerks (Atlanta, GA)
https://www.facebook.com/thenervousjerks

Shark Week (Paducah, KY)
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Shark-Week/148223335217531

Suzi Trash (Springfield, MO)
https://www.facebook.com/suzi.trash

The Worst (New Orleans, LA)
https://www.facebook.com/TheWorstNola

Rex 84 (West Kentucky)
https://www.facebook.com/rex.eightyfour

Socially Dysfunctional (Union City, TN)
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Socially-Dysfuctional/363353597068417

Random Conflict (Huntsville, AL)
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Random-Conflict/258365269110

Jason & The Punknecks (Nashville, TN)
https://www.facebook.com/Punknecks

Commonwealth of American Natives (Murfreesboro, TN)
https://www.facebook.com/commonwealthofamericannatives

and MORE ACTS to be announced!

Vendor & Sponsor announcements coming soon!

This will be the first year for this event so come be a part of history!

This event will feature audio recording by Rocket Science Audio to create a Memphis Punk Rock Fest compilation album.

4NE Lighting will be at the Fest for an amazing light show

MAIN DETAILS:
Memphis Punk Rock Fest
at Memphis Rehearsal Complex - 296 Monroe Avenue
Friday March 8th and Saturday March 9th, 2013
DOORS AT 5PM

Each day:
$10 with canned goods at door for the Mid-South Food Bank
$15 advance and at the door


Performer and vendors message Memphis Punk Promotions or [email protected] for details on how to join.

"Like" our pages to stay informed and connect with us:

Memphis Punk Promotions
http://www.facebook.com/MemphisPunkPromotions

Brister Street Productions
http://www.facebook.com/BristerStreetProductions

Rocket Science Audio
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rocket-Science-Audio/287389777972116

4NE LIGHTING
https://www.facebook.com/4NELighting


All acts subject to change. 

Spread the word and see you at the Complex!


----------



## dprogram (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll be out of town....damnit.


----------



## the wizard (Jan 19, 2013)

probably kick it with my homies in memphis and check this out before chaos


----------



## the wizard (Jan 19, 2013)

oh i forgot about april


----------



## dprogram (Jan 19, 2013)

the wizard said:


> oh i forgot about april


What happens in April? If for some messed up reason I haven't already made it to Austin by the time of this I'm going to hit ya up man...


----------



## Jypsy (Jan 24, 2013)

Will be there


----------



## Tuesdaydowns (Jan 28, 2013)

never been to Memphis, this seems like a decent excuse to go out there.


----------



## Fwingnut (Feb 15, 2013)

Will B thuur


----------



## valiumcake (Mar 28, 2013)

In St Louis and just saw this. May have to try to make it.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 19, 2013)

> An administrator or the event organizer has deleted this event from the system.​
> *This thread has now been automatically locked.*​


----------

